# Listen more than once a day?



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

If I listened to individual tapes more than once a day would it reinforce the good stuff it does, or cause a problem of some kind? For instance, if the assigned tape for the day is #4, would it help or hinder to listen to it more than once?Betty Burt------------------


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Betty I believe ya gotta have 6 hours between each listen. So in the am & then in the pm? I dunno. Somebody will set ya straight here I'm sure. Hang on. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BQ is correct, and beat me to it yet again!!! (You go girl, BQ!!!! Yeah!







www.ibsaudioprogram.comwww.healthyaudio.com


----------

